# help



## rain03 (Apr 2, 2015)

how do i get my dell inspiron 3521 it work when it has an error 0xc000000f and when i click on the F8 button it gives me a file \windows\system32\winload.efi and 0xc000000f error


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! You will get better answers! Here's mine! Dell makes good products and has great support. Try here!
Product Support | Dell US


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You'll get nowhere with Dell support unless you still have a warranty.

Why are you pressing F8 during boot up? Are you looking to restore?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Masterchief. If you Google the error code, it will take you to this link where it mentions F8. I'm thinking that's why the OP is pressing F8 on start up.
The link I provided is more than just Dell support. It also has a diagnose section., but not having a Dell , I have never tried it!
how to fix error code 0xc000000f without windows 7 home peruimn - Microsoft Community


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

If your trying to get into safe mode W8 To repair,try these methods!!
How To Boot Into Safe Mode On Windows 8 or 8.1 (The Easy Way)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

donetao said:


> Hi Masterchief. If you Google the error code, it will take you to this link where it mentions F8. I'm thinking that's why the OP is pressing F8 on start up.
> The link I provided is more than just Dell support. It also has a diagnose section., but not having a Dell , I have never tried it!
> how to fix error code 0xc000000f without windows 7 home peruimn - Microsoft Community


Other than drivers, everything on the Dell support page is unless. There is a diagnostics section, but only works if the PC can boot to Windows.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, you might try running the PSA from tapping F12 as you boot info here page 85 http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/Common/MMD_User's Guide_en-us.pdf
there is further info on recovery on page 84


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Does W8 not have the option to create a system repair CD, where the OP could boot into the recovery mode and maybe try a repair if they can't get there from the safe mode! F(8) ???


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Are not these options offered with W8. Can you not reach the recovery mode from safe mode F(8) or with a w8 system repair disc. F12 is also a great tool to see if there is a hardware issue with Dell! I'm always ready to listen and learn!!


----------

